# Animal Enneagram



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Idk if this is any good, but I made it, so here.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

What was your thought process behind this?


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Ha, I actually think of some of these animals when I think of their enneagram type. 

For some reason, whenever I think of cheetahs, I also think of 3's. Despite not being enormously large or overpowering animals, cheetahs are hardworking and have to be extremely opportunistic, fast, and efficient in catching their prey. 3's are likewise constantly on the move, trying to get things done under the presumption that if they don't, nobody will and that they need to take action to be self-made success stories. Their colorful spots make an impression on people, and make their skin/outer layer almost invariably associated with their surroundings and African safaris just as the "spots" of a 3 (their image) is adapted to their own environment yet eye-catching. Both cheetahs and 3's want to move at an impressive speed and be successful because of it. They both also have guts, and will stand their own against adversity even if they don't have the means to actually push back against the foe. 

People always associate hyenas with type 6 because they think that "cowardice" applies to both 6's and hyenas, but in actuality hyenas are very socially intelligent, territorial creatures that are opportunistic, will take advantage of situations that favor them, and coordinate in a smooth but sometimes violent way to get what they want. They have a very strong bite - stronger than MANY other animals. They can also, however, bite off more than they can chew and get into trouble perhaps weaseling their way out of it if things don't work out. It's big ideals mixed with outward aggression; they remind me of 7w8's in that regard. 

Although I can see why rhinoceros was chosen for 1w9's as we are a stubborn type, I tend to think of 1's in general as predatory birds, or falcons. It's an animal that is seen as noble, focused, and directive and uses an aerial view to spot specific targets of their aggression much like 1's use a high awareness of error to zoom in on specific people or agendas as a focus for their Id-energy. Falcons are born with wings but have to teach themselves to fly so they can hunt on their own and provide for themselves, just as 1's have innate ideals, but have to discipline themselves to use those ideals to do the right thing and be independent. At the same time, wings constrain a falcon's opportunities to what it can dive down upon just as a 1's Superego limits what the 1 sees as possible. If a falcon takes aim and tries to kill a prey but doesn't account for the prey moving or miscalculates, they end up empty-taloned and need to fly off since it has now been spotted; if a 1 puts mighty effort into making absolute sure they are right and try to impose that belief onto their surroundings, and they are in fact wrong or haven't accounted for change, they also end up completely empty handed and lose credibility.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Figure said:


> People always associate hyenas with type 6 because they think that "cowardice" applies to both 6's and hyenas


Really? I don't think I've seen that one before.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Distortions said:


> What was your thought process behind this?


I tried to make it so that you can see how each animal is similar to the one before and after it, like a gradual transition between animals, which is why it's limited to land mammals.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

It's funny because I have identified my spirit animal in the 'big cat' family and my fictional character is a 4w5 and I identified her as a margay and an owl. A margay is similar to an ocelot.

That aside..

This is the 4est animal I've ever seen.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

My proposal is:

Rhino:8w7 864 Sx/Sp (very reactive)
Hyena:7w8 783 Sp/Sx (opportunistic badass)
Fox:7w6 739 Sp/So
Elephant:9w8 962 Sp/So
Lion:8w7 863 Sx/So
Leopard:8w7 835 Sp/Sx
Bull:8w7 864 Sx/So
Monkey:7w6 738 Sp/So
Cats in general:4w5 479 So/Sx
Snake:8w9/7w8 873 Sp/So
Tiger:8w7 863 Sx/Sp
Crocodile:8w7 873 Sp/Sx
Dolphin:7w6 739 So/Sx
Wolf:7w8 784 Sp/Sx

Other domestic animals and dogs are quite hard to type.So I have to think for a while.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Sloth: 9


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Ocelot. I am pleased.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Animal said:


> It's funny because I have identified my spirit animal in the 'big cat' family and my fictional character is a 4w5 and I identified her as a margay and an owl. A margay is similar to an ocelot.
> 
> That aside..
> 
> This is the 4est animal I've ever seen.


I actually considered using a peacock for a 4 before I decided to go with the whole "horses to cats to dogs to primates and back" theme.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I tried to make it so that you can see how each animal is similar to the one before and after it, like a gradual transition between animals, which is why it's limited to land mammals.


Oh, I meant how you see each animal fitting each type, but I see.



newbie const said:


> Snake:8w9/7w8 873 Sp/So


Hm, snake makes me think 5 more.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Distortions said:


> Hm, snake makes me think 5 more.


I thought about using a snake for 6w5, just because snakes are such an ISTP animal and ISTPs are usually 6w5s.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Spiders are the only 2's in animal kingdom.

Humans are 8w7. Tritype 368

We are so dominant that we even dominate our nature. And we are the biggest killers in the world.


----------



## dyslexxie (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't like any of these.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Why are chimps there for 8s? Does it have something to do with their genocidal tendencies, or what? Reasoning?

I'd be a bird of prey, personally.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> Spiders are the only 2's in animal kingdom.


Are you talking about the spider in _Charlotte's Web_?

I've never met a real spider with a personality.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

I like dogs and wolves for 6s, they're great animals and also make a lot of sense for the archetype. Dogs are the literal cutest things ever <3

Perhaps wolf makes more sense for 6w5 and dog for 6w7? 

A dear friend also once gifted me a little statue of a turtle and told me how the turtle is an interesting animal because they carry their security along with them. That they always need a little home to survive. And I feel that can also make sense for 6s. 

I don't know which animal I'd call my personal spirit animal. I've never really resonated with any animals. Probably... the black panther or the snow leopard. But something about the cat family doesn't sit home with me at all.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Night Huntress said:


> I like dogs and wolves for 6s, they're great animals and also make a lot of sense for the archetype. Dogs are the literal cutest things ever <3


Kittens disagree.



Night Huntress said:


> Perhaps wolf makes more sense for 6w5 and dog for 6w7?
> 
> A dear friend also once gifted me a little statue of a turtle and told me how the turtle is an interesting animal because they carry their security along with them. That they always need a little home to survive. And I feel that can also make sense for 6s.


This could also work for the 5 or 8. Having their castle with them, the tools for independence always there is bound to be appealing, I'd imagine.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Idk if this is any good, but I made it, so here.
> 
> View attachment 476666


Why human/chimp for 8? The 8 is classically said to be an animal, and 1 the product of civilization. In some people's view, civilization is one of the hallmarks separating us from animals.


----------



## not enough (Jan 15, 2016)

what about

type 1: ant, bee
type 3: peacock, chameleon
type 5: hamster, owl
type 6: rabbit, fawn, rat
type 7: butterfly


----------

